# Raya And The Last Dragon



## Veho (Oct 21, 2020)

Disney's new thing. Inspired by Southeast Asian cultures and Mad Max. 

Long ago, the four five nations lived together in harmony. Then, everything changed when the Fire Nation Druun attacked. 

Set in some retro-post-apocalyptic world, a former cop guardian monk wanders the desert on her mighty steed, a fuzzy pillbug or mutated pink fairy armadillo or something, searching for the Last Avatar dragon who will restore order to the world. 

Actually I'm just talking out my ass. Go watch the trailer. 
, 

​


Thoughts?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh yeah! Selamat Hari Raya movie! Nice name!


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2021)

New trailer is out. 

​

I'm warming up to this. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2021)

If indeed it was an Avatar ripoff and had 20 something episodes to flesh out a story, some actual fondness for Asian martial arts, cultures and philosophy and their audience.

As it is modern CGI disney though then we probably just saw many of the best scenes (or at least the start of them) and there will be a teaspoon deep thread connecting them all.

Only thing I am not sure about is whether it will be a flop I get to point at laugh at or something that makes all the monies while I sit there wondering why.

Whip sword was amusing. However I mostly hope that in 20 or so years we get a leak of this animation material and someone replaces that character with the lady from soul calibur.


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2021)

New trailer. 

​


"Okay, here's the _sitch._" 





...._sigh_ -_- 










We shall see how this goes.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 11, 2021)

Huh.... DRAGON was transform into... GRAMMA? Wow...


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2021)

Watched it. Not bad. The fights were great, the jokes were jokey, the story was simple, the tear-jerker moments were jerky. The magical force that saves the world this time (because there has to be _something _in Disney cartoons lately, "love", "family", "friendship", "haircut" etc.)  is "trust". One major gripe I have is that the story needs a season or two of additional material. An extra hour at the very least. As it is, it's just a bunch of key scenes of a much longer, much better story that you're left to infer, but that will remain untold.


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 16, 2021)

Veho said:


> Watched it. Not bad. The fights were great, the jokes were jokey, the story was simple, the tear-jerker moments were jerky. The magical force that saves the world this time (because there has to be _something _in Disney cartoons lately, "love", "family", "friendship", "haircut" etc.)  is "trust". One major gripe I have is that the story needs a season or two of additional material. An extra hour at the very least. As it is, it's just a bunch of key scenes of a much longer, much better story that you're left to infer, but that will remain untold.


Would you recommend it for viewing?


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 16, 2021)

Its a good movie, yet 15 yr old Advent Children still shames Disney at animation skills.


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2021)

CharlieWex said:


> Would you recommend it for viewing?


Well, if you don't like other recent Disney cartoons, this won't change your mind, but if you do, I recommend it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 27, 2021)

My household just watched Raya a few days ago. Not bad exactly, but it felt odd for a flagship Disney title to have no musical numbers and I don't really see it getting repeated viewings around here such as with the 90s Disney classics and more recently Moana.


----------

